# Symptoms...burning hot ears/face, anyone else?



## MUMMY1980

Hi ladies just wondered if anyone in the 2ww has experienced buring hot flushes.

I googled it and found that it can be a sign of early pregnancy due to raging hormones! woo woo! not that I'm getting my hopes up!!


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

I have this. For several days now my face and ears have been on fire and the skin on my arms is pink. I am 8, almost 9dpo, and was perhaps a little daft and tested with a FRER today. BFN, and yet that is supposed to be the most sensitive of all tests isn't it? Big let down. 

My face is still burning, even as I type. Yet I feel like I'm ramping up for the witch now, my normal cyclical breast pain is back and I'm getting the feeling that I'll be out soon.


----------



## blouseybrown

I have also been getting this, usually on an evening and first thing on a morning. My OH can't cuddle up to me at night because I'm burning up! Fingers crossed ladies. 
I did a FRER test yesterday at 10DPO and it was a BFN but quite hopeful today, just think it was too early. 
XXXXXXXX


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Fingers, toes, legs...... everything is crossed


----------



## NikoleRae

Hot flashes were one of my very very early pregnancy symptoms- when I googled it, it said it was due to the extra progesterone to support the baby- good luck!! Keep me posted!!! Ohh and by the way- 9 dpo is very early to get a bfp- I started POAS at 7dpo and finally got a very faint one on 10dpo so dont consider yourself out yet!


----------



## milkmachine05

How about night sweats? Has anyone else had this? I woke up about three hours after I went to sleep last night and had to wake DH up to change the sheets because I had sweated that bad. My hair was wet like I had just gotten out of the shower! And we keep it cold in the house at night.


----------



## MUMMY1980

OOO glad it's not just me!

I seem to have every sympton going this month, am 10 dpo today and still testing negative on all kinds of tests aarrrgghhh!

I'm not even due af til next wed/s thurs as i have a 17 day luetal phase...how unfair is that!!:growlmad:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Yuck! Yeah that's rough. I'm due Monday/Tuesday and getting very nervous as the time draws near.


----------



## MUMMY1980

milkmachine05 said:


> How about night sweats? Has anyone else had this? I woke up about three hours after I went to sleep last night and had to wake DH up to change the sheets because I had sweated that bad. My hair was wet like I had just gotten out of the shower! And we keep it cold in the house at night.

I've not had this but have seen many other posts on here by ladies saying they are having that as a symptom:thumbup:


----------



## milkmachine05

I hope it's an early pregnancy symptom rather than a pre-menopausal one :wacko: Stupid google, always making me think something is wrong with myself. I'll test later as I think AF is due sometime in the next day or two.


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi Everyone - I'm new to this forum and am also in my 2WW - I also had the burning hot flushes but didn't know if it was down to the fact that I just had a tooth pulled out - hopefully it will be down to the fact that there's 'a bun in the oven'!! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've been so hot (I am normally wrapped up in 3 blankets) I threw all the blankets on the floor...and DH covered me up in the middle of the night I told him IM HOT LEAVE ME ALONE IF I WANT TO BE COVERED I WILL DO IT MYSELF...lol he was like OK...so I guess its possibly a first sign of something going on in there :) sooooo can't wait to test but I'm only 6dpo soooo I know I gotta wait a few more days!


----------



## JJandBellaMum

I'm the same - my DH actually said to me the other night 'why are you so hot - are you pregnant?' - Fingers crossed that we both get our BFPs!! 

I'll be testing around the same time as you !


----------



## Euronova

Hi ladies! Did you get your :bfp: after the hot face and ears symptoms? Just googled this and it sent me straight to your thread on BnB... Can't seem to be able to get away from the website long!


----------

